# PEDDERS Suspension / Wretched Motorsports



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

I have just become a vendor on this forum, a lot of you may know me from other forums. 

My name is Rob Anderson, I am store manager of Expert Tire (Westfield-ET) and I own Wretched Motorsports, We are currently adding a couple of new lines to our website, but it's currently 99% Pedders Suspension. 

I am considering a special or contest for everyone on this forum as a welcome from me to you. 

For all of those that love me, show me the love! 

arty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the GTO Forum Rob! :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Cool - as long as it's not a wet t-shirt contest; I would prefer to keep my meals down...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Rob!


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Sweet!! Lookin forward to it. arty:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> Hi Rob!


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

If I like what I see Ill let you retire early lol.


----------



## robscar (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Rob,

Rob


----------

